
The future's looking more Pythonic than ever - DanieleProcida
https://www.divio.com/en/blog/the-futures-looking-more-pythonic-than-ever/
======
jamesmp98
<sarcasm>But Django is not JavaScript so you are wrong</scarcasm>

~~~
DanieleProcida
I wouldn't even dare comment on what the future of JavaScript will be. I can
barely keep up with its recent past.

